# Skunk pacing.



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

George paces a majority of the time he is awake whether its infront of a closed door (front and back doors) infront of the sofa, infront of the glider cage, along the lounge wall etc etc. He has free roam and I can understand him pacing at the door to the garden etc but why the wall for instance? He has toys out but he always reverts back to pacing. Any ideas on how to stop this as I find it really disturbing and upsetting. Do you think neutering will help?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

they say to have them done at 6 months like you would with a cat 


havoc paces alot i think its just a skunk thing lol he may have just caught a scent of something or seen a shadow he is chasing 

best people to ask would be ray & lou or rory an nerys sure they can shed some light on why he may be doing it so much


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes I plan to have him neutered at 6 months but just wondered if it is a hormonal thing. Wonder if boys do it more than girls as the girl owners that I know say they have no probs with it....hmmmm. I dont think its to do with scent or anything, its wierd a when its his right sides facing the object he goes up it then carrys on.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hmmm yeah does seem a lil odd havoc does pace but not to that extent 

it could be hormonal hun i wouldnt like to say really as only just got into skunks myself too and am still learning lots each day :lol2:

hopefully ray will be about in a bit or nerys and maybe they can shed some light : victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

chunk did it too when she was little before she was spayed. i found it was an attention thing, as soon as you paid any attention to her she'd stop pacing, however she did it a lot. but now not at all.


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah thats good to hear that she stopped once spayed, fingers crossed it is hormonal. I dont think its for attention as he is in his own little world when he does it and takes no notice of me.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Although Hershey was spayed soon after we got her, at about a year old, and she paces. Oreo is about 13 weeks old now and she's started doing it by the door to our bedroom, where she has the whole room to wander about in.

I think Oreo just wants us to go in so she can play with (read Bite!) our feet, and I think Hershey's eyesight is so bad that she gets lost and just wanders up and down.

They are easily distracted so we're not too worried about it.

Try putting something in the way to break it up a bit. And you could try making feeding more interesting - we've got a rabbit/ferret thing you put food in and they have to tip it around to get the food out - Hershey loves it.


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Ive tried food hidden in different things but that doesnt help and yep tried putting something in his way and he will just pace somewhere else. I find it very disturbing, last night between 6 and 11 I would say he didnt pace for 15 minutes inall that time. Usually an animal that does this is unhappy/bored etc so this isnt good.


----------

